# otocinclus question



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i have 4 otos, and 2 of them have been constantly chasing each other (in circles sometimes), and one of them has started digging in the gravel alot lately. his body is completely vertical with his head trying to dig a hole in the gravel it seems. Is this a sign that they may be breeding in the near future?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Chasing could be a sign. http://www.otocinclus.com/breeding.html 

The above link also has more links to some documentations of breeding.


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i checked out the site you gave and i haven't noticed any of the T formation going on. they still chase each other like crazy all over the place but maybe they are just having fun. i will definitely let you know if any T action happens lol

i also posted new pics after i re-arranged my aquariums a bit so feel free to check them out and let me know what you think. i am definitely open to criticisms and suggestions so don't hold anything back if u see future problems or anything. thanks


----------

